# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  corba farsi pdf

## vahid_1362

با سلانم خدمت بر و بچ با حال .آقا کسی یه pdf  فارسی در مورد corba  داره؟ :wink:

----------


## icmaster

http://www.sharemation.com/0000/Corba.pdf

----------

